# A rare large bluefish in Rudee, VA (Apr 30, 2016)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I fished Wise Point, VA in the morning for flounder in the morning. I got skunked. It was still too early for flounder.
I was tired. Though I decided to fish for flounder in Rudee in the late afternoon (and night ). 

When I arrived at the ramp, the most of the anglers were leaving. It was one of the bad days I heard. I patiently waited until fish moved in from the ocean. As usual, speck (speckled sea trout) and bluefish were mixed when they came in.
I caught 0 flounder, 3 specks and 3 bluefish. One of the bluefish was 30 inches long. It was a rare large bluefish in Rudee Inlet

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

nice vid, nice fish!

KBueno


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice all around catching!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great video, thanks! Also, smart move using the net on that blue....


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Those big Blues have been in Rudee for the last 3 - 4 springs. They come in from the ocean in their "All Head" bodies looking for something to eat and leave when they've finished gorging themselves on Specks, Shad, Croaker, etc.

Nice catch !!

Would like to see them stop back in the area in the fall like they used to back in the 70's and 80's but the Menhaden are not on the beaches like they used to be because the fine state of Virginia has yet to acquire the testicular fortitude to keep the boys from Reedville out of state water. So all the bait is in the ocean which is where the Blues and Rockfish go in the fall instead of roaming the beaches in search of forage.


----------



## jefxao (Mar 30, 2016)

large bluefish blitz right now at the rail!


----------

